# shave/wax



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey 

just quick question..bit random too but i was in for scan today and the midwife told me from now on not to shave or wax my pubic area..

just wonderin have u heard of this before and if so why can it not be done..

thanks in advance

Jenna xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
I've not heard this before I'm afraid!  Some units now advise no shaving before an elective section, as theatres have a special razor which minimizes infection risks. There are many women whose culture mean that they shave completely in that area, and many other women do shave or wax prior to labour. If you do find out the reason, please let me know, as I would be interested,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah will do missy..

thanks

Jenna xx


----------

